# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Pyetni ekspertët >  Si të marr/dërgoj faks nëpërmjet kompjuterit?

## WaRrIoR

Pershendetje!

Jam ne kerkim te ndonje programi apo faqeje qe ben te mundur dergim faxi nga interneti. Une kam nje printer i cili ne te njejten kohe eshte scanner dhe fotocopiatrice  dhe ne CD e instalimit ndodhet dhe ky programi i dergimit te fakseve.
Problemi eshte se une kam nje lidhje dsl dhe me sa u interesova fakset nuk u dergokan dot nga modem dsl por kerkojn nje modem 56k dial-up.
Pasi faksi punoka ne linje analogjike.
Doja te dija nqs njifni ndonje site qe ben dergimin e faxeve nga pc ne telefax !
Biles kishte dhe disa faqe qe benin dhe marrjen e fakseve ne email...po me sa pash ishin me abonim dhe me cmime te larta.

Nqs me ndihmoni, ju flm!

----------


## edspace

Përse nuk përdor lidhjen tënde të telefonit? 

Pajisja Printer/Fax/Scanner që ke ti do ketë mundësi për t'u lidhur me linjën e telefonit. Fakset mund t'i dëgosh direkt nga pajisja, pa qënë nevoja për të përdorur kompjuterin, ose mund t'i dërgosh direkt nga kompjuteri me programin që ke gjetur në CD-në e pajisjes. Nuk është nevoja për lidhje me modemin dial-up sepse informacioni i kompjuterit kalon nëpërmjet kabllit USB që lidh printerin me kompjuterin. 

Kjo është lidhja për faksin:
---- kablli telefonit me filter DSL ---------> *Printer/Fax/Scanner* ------ kablli USB ------> *Kompjuter*


Kjo është lidhje tjetër nga lidhja DSL: 
---- kablli telefonit ---------> *Modemi DSL* ------ kablli USB ose CAT ------> *Kompjuter*

Pajisja Printer/Fax/Scanner bën një telefonatë dhe dërgon faksin. Telefonata për të dërguar faksin kushton po aq sa një telefonate e zakonshme. 

Edhe kompanitë që dërgojnë fakse nëpëmjet Internetit duhet ta bëjnë me patjetër telefonatën, kështu që çmimi për shërbimin e tyre do jetë me patjetër më i shtrenjtë sesa një telefonatë që bën faksi yt. I vetmi avantazh i tyre mund të jetë që të ketë makina faksi në shumë vende, që të kenë sa më afër numrin ku po dërgon faksin dhe të paguajnë më pak për telefonatën. Gjithësesi, mos prit të gjesh shërbime më të lirë sesa një telefonatë që do bëjë faksi yt. 

Me pak fjalë, nuk ia vlen të paguash për shërbimet që dërgojnë fakse nëpërmjet Internetit sepse të kushton më pak ta dërgosh vetë. Po e dërgove nëpërmjet një kompanie, do paguash më shumë, por edhe rrezikon që kompania të lexojë informacionin që po dërgon.

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Po kur ke nje dial-up modem si behet marrja e faxit , (dergimin e di)?

----------


## benseven11

Kur perdor ndonje faqe interneti si servis qe te ndihmon te dergosh/marresh faxe,ne fillim regjistrohesh.Fut nje email adrese.Ato te dergojne me email te dhenat si anetar per te bere login,si dhe te caktojne nje numer faxi interneti personale,qe identifikon faxet qe ti dergon,si dhe duhet njihet nga personat qe do te te dergojne fax.Faxet kur i merr i shikon ne email ose te faqja e servisit.Per ti derguar,gjithashtu i dergon me email.Fax te dergosh falas nuk ka,mund te jene disa prova dergimi faksi falas qe kompania ti jep si kredit falas.Me vone duhet paguash.Sigurohu se cfare zonash gjegrafike,rajone mbulon kompania per te derguar fax.Psh kompania nuk mbulon zonen per Ameriken e Jugut(Argjentine,Brazil etj).Kjo do te thote qe nuk mund te dergosh faks ne keto shtete.

----------


## edspace

Edhe për marrjen e fakseve njësoj është lidhja. Do mbash hapur një program në kompjuter që monitoron telefonatat që të bëjnë të tjerët. Nëse ti e di që telefonata është për faks, atëherë shtyp një buton në program dhe programi e trajton telefonatën si faks. 

Nëse nuk je në shtëpi, mund ta konfigurosh programin që t'i kapë fakset automatikisht nëse bie zilja 3-4 herë dhe nuk i përgjigjet asnjeri. 

Problemi me marrjen e fakseve është se nuk mund të dish me siguri nëse është telefonatë zëri apo faksi, kështu që mund të humbasësh mesazhe me zë, ose mund të humbasësh faksin; varet. Prandaj, nëse pret të marrësh shumë fakse, është mirë të kesh linjë më vete për faksin.

Lexo këtë faqe të Microsoft-it që tregon si të konfigurosh kompjuterin për të marrë dhe dërguar fakse në Windows XP.

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Falemindeit cuna per gatishmerine!

----------


## WaRrIoR

Shume Faleminderit!

----------


## bardhposhi

Pershendetje eksperta,

Do te doja ndonje ndihme rreth mundesise se dergimit dhe marrjes se fakseve ne internet eFAX. A ka ndonje menyre per te hapur llogari (kuptohet falas).
C'do lloj sygjerimi eshte i mirepritur.

----------


## rimisejdiu

ja nje web ku mund te merrni nje numer faksi falas por me dergue nuk mundeni te dergoni por vetem te pranoni faksa.Une e perdori qe 3 vite edhe fort mire fuksionon .www.efax.com
Ktu mund ta zgjidhni numrine faksit nga shume vende por ma se miri funksionon me numer te Amerikes.
Me qenese rralle hy ne kete forum aj qe eshte i interesuar me marre nje numer faksi falas mundet qe te me shkruan ne email adresen rimi215@hotmail.com

----------


## mastersoft

A mund te dergoj faks ne Kosove nga kompjuteri, dmth nga Interneti?

----------


## rimisejdiu

Une per vete mundem edhe me que faks prej internetit mirpo e paguaj qdo faqe 0.10 cent/eu.Mirpo eshte edhe nje problem sepse se pari duhet me skenue dokumentin e pastaj me dergue keshtu qe une kam hjek dore nga kjo dhe kam blere nje paisje qe ma mundeson mes internetit me que faks.
A sa i perket me pranue faks falas mundet duke shkue ne www.efax.com
Siq kam cekur edhe ma lart mundemi me ju ndihmue mes email sepse ketu rradhe hy. 
Ja emaili edhe njeher rimi215@hotmail.com

----------

